# US Citizen moving to the US



## SomeoneLikeU (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, there!

I'm a US citizen, I have never lived in the US, and planning to move to the US. I have never been in the US. Thus, I have not a SSN, which I will request when I am at the US.

My question is, will the authorithies at the airport ask me for: vaccines, money data or something else? 

Just to be aware


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No..... just your passport


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just one thing - are you certain you don't have a SSN? If you were registered with the Consulate at birth, it's very likely that you parents obtained an SSN for you at that time. 

It is possible to obtain an SSN as an adult - but be prepared to have to undergo quite a bit of extra hassle and paperwork (mainly related to why you don't have an SSN, why you didn't obtain one until just now, etc. etc.).

Oh, and be sure you travel on your US passport. If you try to enter the US on another passport but claim to be a US citizen, prepare for a somewhat long interrogation. You'll ultimately be allowed in, but they make it something of a process.


----------



## SomeoneLikeU (Feb 21, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Just one thing - are you certain you don't have a SSN? If you were registered with the Consulate at birth, it's very likely that you parents obtained an SSN for you at that time.
> 
> It is possible to obtain an SSN as an adult - but be prepared to have to undergo quite a bit of extra hassle and paperwork (mainly related to why you don't have an SSN, why you didn't obtain one until just now, etc. etc.).
> 
> Oh, and be sure you travel on your US passport. If you try to enter the US on another passport but claim to be a US citizen, prepare for a somewhat long interrogation. You'll ultimately be allowed in, but they make it something of a process.


Hi... I was not registered by my father at the US consulate, so I have not the Consular Report of Birth Abroad (CRBA). My father passed away, and my parents were separated during a long time. 

I used a service named VitalChek to search and deliver the CRBA, if any. They told me that the did not find it. So, my birth was not registered at the US consulate. 

I had to obtain and show the proofs at the consulate by myself, and they granted me my US passport, but the embassies do not process SSN requests for people over 12 YO. I have to arrive to the US, head personally at a SS office, and show proofs of all the years that I have lived outside the US...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup, obtaining a first SSN as an adult is NOT a trivial process.

But net-net, they won't (or shouldn't) ask you for anything out of the ordinary when you enter the US. If they do, just explain your situation as you did here. The one caveat is to answer only the question you are asked and don't volunteer any additional information. Keeps your entry process as short as possible.


----------



## SomeoneLikeU (Feb 21, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Yup, obtaining a first SSN as an adult is NOT a trivial process.
> 
> But net-net, they won't (or shouldn't) ask you for anything out of the ordinary when you enter the US. If they do, just explain your situation as you did here. The one caveat is to answer only the question you are asked and don't volunteer any additional information. Keeps your entry process as short as possible.


Thansk for answering  Will the SS delay more time than normal to issue my SSN card?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SomeoneLikeU said:


> Thansk for answering  Will the SS delay more time than normal to issue my SSN card?


Depends on what you mean by "more than normal." The norm these days is to issue a SSN along with the birth certificate (or consulate report of birth for those born overseas). Since you weren't issued the "standard documents" at birth, they're going to want all sorts of "proof" that you are who you say you are, that your parent really did have the ability to pass on nationality to you, some "proof" of why you haven't applied for a SSN prior to this (mainly, I think, proof that you haven't lived in the US at any point) and a bunch of other stuff.

The key thing will be to simply roll with the punches and put up with what may seem like "stupid" requests. You may get lucky and things will work out fairly directly. But expect a few glitches along the way - just in case.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is pretty straight forward.
https://www.ssa.gov/ssnumber/ss5doc.htm
Generally it takes 2-4 weeks. You will receive a receipt which most employers accept as temporary proof of SS. Read up on Form I9.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> It is pretty straight forward.
> https://www.ssa.gov/ssnumber/ss5doc.htm
> Generally it takes 2-4 weeks. You will receive a receipt which most employers accept as temporary proof of SS. Read up on Form I9.


When you follow the link, be sure to click on the item for "Foreign Born U.S. Citizen." That's where things can get a little bit tricky.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> When you follow the link, be sure to click on the item for "Foreign Born U.S. Citizen." That's where things can get a little bit tricky.


Where is the tricky? Current passport and birth certificate and a US mailing address and a day at the closest Social Security Office.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Where is the tricky? Current passport and birth certificate and a US mailing address and a day at the closest Social Security Office.


On the page that comes up when you click on the Foreign Born US Citizen button, note the items under Age and Identity. It may turn out not to be necessary, but I would bring along a copy of whatever documents the OP used in applying for their original US passport (i.e. proof of US nationality), and something to "prove" that they have never lived in the US (they mention school records, employment i.d. card, etc.).

Depending on the OPs country of birth and residence, it might also be a good idea to provide a translation of any documents not in English or Spanish. (Including the original birth certificate.)

The better prepared you are, the less likely there will be any hiccups in the process. But not having a Consular Report of Birth Abroad could throw the person you're interviewing with. The Social Security office is generally quite a bit easier to work with than many other government offices, but being well prepared and making their work a little easier can make the interview process go much, much more smoothly.


----------

